

Ask HN: Would you sell your future earnings for cash today? - pmikal

Was just reading about these guys who are looking to sell their future earnings for cash today.<p>http://www.thrustfund.com/<p>I think this was mentioned before, but would you do it?
======
bgnm2000
Its interesting, but no - I wouldn't do it. I'd rather try to accomplish my
goals without taking any money - especially feeling like I'm literally selling
part of myself.

~~~
pmikal
So if I offered you 1 million for 3% of your future earnings, you wouldn't at
all be tempted? What if the 1 million is tax free, cash in your account today?

~~~
bgnm2000
I didn't say I wouldn't be tempted - of course I'd be tempted. I just don't
think I'd take it. 3% could be huge over my lifetime.

------
ig1
There's nothing to stop someone bankrupting themselves to get out of the debt.

And if there was it would likely fall foul of anti-slavery laws and
international treaties on the same.

